# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Waar kun je laxeermiddelen kopen?

## anoniempje

haii
ik wou graag weten of je laxeerpillen zomaar in de drogist kunt kopen zonder dat ze vragen hoe oud je bent of waarom enz. ik wil zo nel mogelijk antwoord en wat is de werking van laxeerpillen??
liefs moi

----------


## Francois

> _Originally posted by anoniempje_@05-07-2004, 18:30:16
> * haii
> ik wou graag weten of je laxeerpillen zomaar in de drogist kunt kopen zonder dat ze vragen hoe oud je bent of waarom enz. ik wil zo nel mogelijk antwoord en wat is de werking van laxeerpillen??
> liefs moi*


 Hallo,

Ik weet je ouderdom niet en ook ken Ik niet je eetpatroon&#33;
Ik zou je toch aan raden om voorzichtig te zijn met die spullen.
Gebruik liever volkorenvoeding en voldoende groenten en fruit en vermijd onvolwaardige voeding.
Als dat niet of onvoldoende help kan je nog een koffielepeltje vitamine C in wat fruitsap proberen,dit werkt wel en is onschadelijk voor je lichaam.

Groeten,Francois.

----------


## Sarah

Ik wil het ook erg graag weten maar ben zo bang dat ze me raar gaan aankijken..

----------


## An0niempje

> Als je moeite heb met de stoelgang, dan is Aloe Vera een oplossing dit produkt kan helpen bij problemen met de stoelgang. Dit is een 100% natuurlijk produkt en zonder problemen verkrijgbaar.
> 
> Aart


 Waar kun je die krijgen dan en hoe duur zijn ze.. wil graag afvallen ben een meisje van 14 jaar, 1.77 en 52 kilo's .. Krijg je dan ook geen gezeur van mensen die vragen waarom je ze nodig hebt en hoezo..?

----------


## MrS



----------


## mokkje

Hooii...


ik gebruik ze nu ook 2 dagen

( ik merk er nog niks van maarja)

wat jij vroeg

je kan ze gwn bij de drogist kopen

Blauw doosje
30 tabletten
1.69 ofzo weet het niet precies

alleen wil je wel waarschuwen neem er niet meer dan 2

ik had er 4 genomen 
toen ging ik met me ouders naar de ikea nou ik moest om de 5 min naar de wc

ik neem en nu 2 's ochtends en 2 's avonds 

xx Mokkje

p.s ze kijken je niet raar aan, het is mij een zorg wat zij van mij denken
ik koop het en zij moeten het mij verkopen

SCHIJT ERAAN

----------


## Nikky278

Dagelijks 2 in de ochtend en 2 in de avond? Erg verstandig ja. Niet dus!

Het is inderdaad zo dat je je darmen snel leegt, waardoor je lichaam minder opneemt. Val je hierdoor af? Misschien wel, maar zodra je stopt met die rommel, kom je gewoon weer aan zolang je eetpatroon niet verandert. 
En dan heb ik het nog niet over de gevolgen van langdurig gebruik van laxeermiddelen. Wat dacht je van een luie darm? De zenuwen die je darmen laten werken raken beschadigd door te veel laxeermiddelen. Geen pretje hoor, een darm die uit zichzelf maar weinig doet. Waardoor je lichaam dus ook steeds minder vitaminen en mineralen opneemt. Je weet wel, die gekke dingetjes die je lichaam nodig heeft om te groeien, goed te functioneren en niet te vergeten vechten tegen ziektes... 
En een gebrek aan vitaminen en mineralen kan ook zorgen voor vochtophoping. Sta je daar met je prachtige slanke lijf, strak in een jurk naar de laatste mode, maar wel erg ruime laarzen, omdat anders je enkels gevuld met vocht er niet in kunnen. Dan maar geen mooie schoenen meer? En maar niet meer naar het strand? Staat zo vreemd met laarzen he... 
Of mooie gelakte nagels aan handen die twee keer zo dik zijn als normaal, de huid strak, glimmend en rood gevlekt door het vocht dat drukt. Erg sexy inderdaad. 

Dus voor nu misschien een paar kilo kwijt, maar op den duur toch heel wat vervelendere gevolgen. Het is aan jullie om te bepalen wat je belangrijker vindt. Op deze manier een kilo'tje of wat kwijt raken, of je gezondheid. Ik zou het wel weten...

----------


## mokkje

Ik ben al gestopt met dat spul 

is eingelijk heel kut je moet de heletijd 
naar de wc en je voelt je eigenlijk de hele tijd ziek


zwaar kut duz



Xx Mokkje

----------


## Agnes574

Dikke proficiat Mokkje...dat hoor ik nu 's graag!!
Er af blijven hé, van die troep!!
En lekker zonder ziek zijn door het leven gaan!!

Xx

----------


## naima66

ik wil eigenalijk ook wel laxeerpillen gebruiken want ik 14 en weeg 66 kiloo :Frown: 

ik zou heel graag 15 kilo willen afvalleen en alleen laxeerpillen kunnen me helpen(altans door de boeken die ik heb gelezen en de verhalenen die ik hoor)
Maar nou is het probleem straks beland ik nog in et siekenhuis door die pillen :|

duuus weet ik niet wat ik moet doen ..

HEEEEEEELP ~!

----------


## mokkje

Beste naima Ik ben niet iemand zo iemand die zegt blijf van die troep af
Maar ik heb het ook geslikt
en ik kwam erachter van je valt er wel van af ik weet niet hoeveel
maar als je er mee wilt stoppen
Dan komt het er ook weer gewoon bij
Duz heeft het geen zin gehad..

Ik weeg ook zelf 80 kilo en ben ook 14 

Ik ben ja ook veeeeeeeeel te zwaar 
maar je moet denk ik toch wat anders bedenken 
Als je iets weet laaat je het me dan weten??

Xx Mokkje

----------


## Mystica

Meiden, jullie zijn nog zo jong, aub blijf van die troep af :Smile: 

Je leeft maar 1x waarom willen jullie zo graag met jullie gezondheid spelen. 
Dit zijn tijdelijke oplossingen en ja, je weegschaal zal je wat lichter laten zien, maar val je er daadwerkelijk van af?? NEE!

Ga aub naar een deskundige en speel niet met je gezondheid, voor je het weet ben je er erger aan toe dan dat je nu bent. 

ik vind dit zo jammer, hoeveel mensen zijn er wel niet met een eetprobleem, alleen omdat ze er dunner bij willen lopen.. Natuurlijk is overgewicht niet gezond en missch wel slecht, maar door laxeertroep en dat soort zaken verhelp je het probleem niet, maar risceer je je gezondheid. Ga naar een dietiste voor een blijvend resultaat zonder je lichaam te schaden, tis ook nog eens gratis ook. Waarom geld besteden aan troep waardoor je en niet blijvend afvalt en je lichaam schade brengt en nog eens echt echt echt een tijdelijke oplossing is. Zodra je met dat slul stopt zul je in de kortste tijden weer aankomen.

Maak je druk om je gezondheid en onderwijs. En niet op tijdelijke zogemaamd snelle oplossingen die niet goed zijn + niet blijvend.

----------


## Agnes574

Probeer ipv die gevaarlijke laxeermiddelen eens Benefiber van de apotheek; zorgt voor een snelle,gezonde en schone darmwerking...en het is NIET gevaarlijk in tegenstelling tot die laxeertroep!!

----------


## nawalnintendo

> haii
> ik wou graag weten of je laxeerpillen zomaar in de drogist kunt kopen zonder dat ze vragen hoe oud je bent of waarom enz. ik wil zo nel mogelijk antwoord en wat is de werking van laxeerpillen??
> liefs moi


bij de kruidvat heb ik ze gehaald,
ze vroegen niet naar mijn leeftijd enzo
maar ik wil je wel ff zeggen,
dat je er buikpijn,hoofdpijn van krijgt
en je wordt misselijk.
en ik denk niet dat je op dat zit te wachten he?
ik wil het alleen ff zeggen hoor =D

enee vraagje ,
euh val je dr vanaf?
want ik slik ze nu pas net.
ik merk er niks van
alleen buikpijn :S

xx

----------


## nawalnintendo

> Hooii...
> 
> 
> ik gebruik ze nu ook 2 dagen
> 
> ( ik merk er nog niks van maarja)
> 
> wat jij vroeg
> 
> ...


euh,
wat gebeurt er met laxeerpillen?
ik bedoel
wat is de werking ervan?
val je af?

xx

----------


## Dagmar

Hee
Kan je ze ook bij de albert hijn halen?
en vragen ze er niet naar waar voor je ze nodig hebt of zo?
ik wil er ookmee beginnen ik vind me zelf veelste dik+zwaar!
Xxx ??

----------


## Mystica

> bij de kruidvat heb ik ze gehaald,
> ze vroegen niet naar mijn leeftijd enzo
> maar ik wil je wel ff zeggen,
> dat je er buikpijn,hoofdpijn van krijgt
> en je wordt misselijk.
> en ik denk niet dat je op dat zit te wachten he?
> ik wil het alleen ff zeggen hoor =D
> 
> enee vraagje ,
> ...



NEE! Je valt er niet van af! Je verliest alleen water maar je verbrand geen vet. Dat wat je eet, laxeer je weg, water en alle voedingstoffen en al. 
Weet je wat de gevolgen van lang gebruik zullen zijn?

-Darmen die niet meer normaal fuctioneren omdat ze gewend zijn aan luiheid, Er is namelijk een middeltje die voor je darmen werkt.
- Je nier functie, je gaat je nieren schaden doen omdat ze niet voldoende water meer krijgen want dat laxeer je weg
- Je maag darmen, gal weet het ook niet meer. 
- Benodigde voedingstoffen zullen ook niet meer opgenomen kunnen worden, waaardoor je haaruitval, duizeligheid, vermoeidheid, vitamine te kort gaat krijgen.


En weet je wat je lichaam dan gaat doen, alle aanwezige vet opslaan omdat je je normale patroon hebt veranderd en je lichaam alles wat ie binnen krijgt gelijk gaat opslaan. Je weegschaal gaat jou lichter laten wegen, maar helaas is het niet vet maar water dat je kwijt raakt. Binnen de kortste dagen als je weer normaal eet, zul je er alles aan moeten doen om zodoende je darmen WEER op een natuurlijke wijze te laten werken. En dit gaat je heelveeeeel moeite kosten! En wat gaat er verder gebeuren, alles wat je eet, gaat je lichaam automatisch opslaan, ook al eet je heel weinig je gaat niet afvallen, omdat je lichaam denkt dat je het weer weg zal laxeren. JE gaat een hoop ellende krijgen om je lichaam weer op een natuurlijke wijze te doen werken. 

Blijf van die rotzooi af! Het is echt rotzooi en nergens voor nodig. 

*Ga inplaats van deze shit, naar de tuinen en ga, vezels halen. Des noods vraag daar om advies wat er voor zorgt dat je darmen beter werken. Maanzaad en zemels kun je daar halen, t kost maar een 1 Euro! Elke ochtend neem je een eetlepel met water in en je darmen werken heel erg goed+snel!!!! Dit is biologischer wijze waardoor je darmen niet vergeten om te werken maar bevordert het juist dat je darmen beter werken omdat er veelmeer vezels binnen komen. Op den duur gaat hij hieraan wennen en blijft ie werken en zal je lichaam het eten wat je binnenwerkt niet opslaan met als vervolg dat je gaat afvallen!*Laxeer middelen zijn niks anders dan onnodig, buikpijn, hoofdpijn, je ziek voelen en noem maar op! Het doet je meer schade dan jullie denken!

----------


## Mystica

> Dagelijks 2 in de ochtend en 2 in de avond? Erg verstandig ja. Niet dus!
> 
> Het is inderdaad zo dat je je darmen snel leegt, waardoor je lichaam minder opneemt. Val je hierdoor af? Misschien wel, maar zodra je stopt met die rommel, kom je gewoon weer aan zolang je eetpatroon niet verandert. 
> En dan heb ik het nog niet over de gevolgen van langdurig gebruik van laxeermiddelen. Wat dacht je van een luie darm? De zenuwen die je darmen laten werken raken beschadigd door te veel laxeermiddelen. Geen pretje hoor, een darm die uit zichzelf maar weinig doet. Waardoor je lichaam dus ook steeds minder vitaminen en mineralen opneemt. Je weet wel, die gekke dingetjes die je lichaam nodig heeft om te groeien, goed te functioneren en niet te vergeten vechten tegen ziektes... 
> En een gebrek aan vitaminen en mineralen kan ook zorgen voor vochtophoping. Sta je daar met je prachtige slanke lijf, strak in een jurk naar de laatste mode, maar wel erg ruime laarzen, omdat anders je enkels gevuld met vocht er niet in kunnen. Dan maar geen mooie schoenen meer? En maar niet meer naar het strand? Staat zo vreemd met laarzen he... 
> Of mooie gelakte nagels aan handen die twee keer zo dik zijn als normaal, de huid strak, glimmend en rood gevlekt door het vocht dat drukt. Erg sexy inderdaad. 
> 
> Dus voor nu misschien een paar kilo kwijt, maar op den duur toch heel wat vervelendere gevolgen. Het is aan jullie om te bepalen wat je belangrijker vindt. Op deze manier een kilo'tje of wat kwijt raken, of je gezondheid. Ik zou het wel weten...


Niks aan toe te voegen!

----------


## Mystica

> Beste naima Ik ben niet iemand zo iemand die zegt blijf van die troep af
> Maar ik heb het ook geslikt
> en ik kwam erachter van je valt er wel van af ik weet niet hoeveel
> maar als je er mee wilt stoppen
> Dan komt het er ook weer gewoon bij
> Duz heeft het geen zin gehad..
> 
> Ik weeg ook zelf 80 kilo en ben ook 14 
> 
> ...



Wat knap van je!!!!!!

Je bent pas 14 je hebt nog heelveel jaren om af te vallen!
Ga ff langs je huisarts :Smile:  En niet bang zijn of denken dat anderen je vreemd op gaan kijken omdat je naar een dietiste gaat. Helemaal niet! Dat is juist knap! Je leert dan gevarieerd eten waardoor je gaat afvallen met een blijvend resultaat+ zonder je lichaam te schaden!

Je kan ook bijvoorbeeld bloed laten prikken om te kijken wat er aan de hand is. Het kan bv ook zijn dat je schildkleren niet goed functioneren waardoor je bijkomt. Dan gaat de arts juist dit probleem verhelpen waardoor je beter afvalt. 

Succes meid!

----------


## mokkje

Ik heb het allebij al gebrobeert ik heb 2 jaar bij dietiste gelopen en heb bloed geprikt en hellemaal niks en mijn uitelijk maakt mijn leven kapot
ik schaam me dood
ik doe aan sport wedstrijdzwemmen.
dus dat is ook goed voor je
maar niks help

X

----------


## SilviaB

hooi.
mij is verteld (door een ervaren psycholoog) dat laxeermiddelen wel zorgen dat minder gaat wegen. maar dat is ALLEEN het vocht wat je kwijtraakt! het lijkt of je kan eten en ongemerkt je eten weer kwijt kan raken. maar dat is niet zo. je lichaam neemt toch de voedingsstoffen en ckal op! en je raakt geen ckalorieen kwijt! dus: je valt niet af! alleen in vocht. en dat komt er weer aan na een glas water want vocht is nodig! Mokkje ik snap hoe je je voelt! toen ik 14 was, woog ik 88.8 kilo! nu, 4 jaar later weeg ik 63 kilo. je hebt nog jaren zat om te leven. en ik hoop dat je die jaren met veel plezier tegemoed gaat. alsmaar over je gewicht inzitten is niet fijn he! laat die lax maar staan en ga voor het gezonde eten, ookal lijkt het nog niet zo te werken misschien voor je gevoel
groetjes van silvia

----------


## mokkje

*Hooii Silvia

Hoe heb je dat dan voor elkaar gekregen om zoveel
Aftevallen
Ik ben nu bezig met 's ochtends eet ik 2 boterhammen
En de rest van de dag probeer ik niks te eten..
En drinken doe wel gewoon als normaal 
Maar ik ben er al beetje aan gewend 
Dus het is niet zo moeilijk meer...

Maar knap dat je zoveel afgevallen bent...

Maar hoe =D 


Groetjes...*

----------


## SilviaB

Heej Mokkje

weet je dat je eigenlijk minder afvalt als je minder eet?
je lichaam komt in een soort spaarstand terecht. daardoor werkt die in overlevingsstand. als je lichaam weet dat die weinig te eten krijgt, slaat die kilocalorieen (kcal) op voor reserve omdat het niet weet wanneer het weer te eten krijgt. Daardoor is het beter om vaker te eten, en misschien kleinere porties. Zelf heb ik in dezelfde periode gezeten als jij nu. zo min mogelijk eten en hopen dat je zo veel mogelijk afvalt. natuurlijk val je zo veel af, maar het is voor je lichaam gezonder om iets meer te eten. ik heb wel is opgelet als ik een tijdje minder at viel ik wel af natuurlijk, maar niet zo snel. en als ik een dag gewoon eet. daaronder versta ik: in de ochtend een schaaltje cornflakes (of 1 boterham met beleg wat ik gewoon lekker vind) in de middag 2 boterhammen. en in de avond gewoon mee-eten, maar proberen niet zo veel vet te eten. daarbuiten eet ik tussendoor soms wel iets, bijvoorbeeld pakje crackers of gewoon liga of iets. ik vind het soms heel moeilijk om gewoon te eten, omdat ik graag nog een klein beetje wil afvallen. maar probeer geregeld te eten, en niet door te slaan. want als je weinig eet kunnen vreetbuien op komen zetten. daar zal je niet blij mee zijn. als je iets wilt vragen kan je altijd een prive bericht sturen dat vind ik helemaal niet erg! ook als het even moeilijk is Mokkje kan je wat sturen. (andere natuurlijk ook) ik weet als geen ander hoe frustrerend het kan zijn, en hoe moeilijk het ook kan zijn. 

groetjes van silvia

----------


## morgaine89

laxeermiddelen zijn helemaal geen oplossing, ik heb zelf last van een spastische darm en moet het af en toe dus slikken, maar dit is absoluut geen pretje.

zelf zou ik gaan voor 's morgens een bakje yoghurt met All Bran (van kelloggs, hier zitten heel veel vezels in en die geven je darmen een extra zetje) of een volkoren boterham met wat dan ook!

dan tussen de middag een broodje of 2 á 3 en 's avonds een lekker bord met aardappelen en groente, een stukje vlees kan ook helemaal geen kwaad...

voor tussendoor, niet snoepen, genoeg drinken (niet alleen water want dat is ook niet altijd even goed voor je!) en je kunt gerust tussendoor eens een musli reep of een lekkere liga nemen of zoiets! 

heb je echt heel veel honger tussendoor, drink dan eens wat (thee, water, zoiets) en wacht een half uur voordat je de kast leeg plundert!

----------


## liesstur

ik wou vandaag ook laxeerpillen kopen,
maar ze vroegen hoe oud ik was,
ik zei dat ik 14 was en toen kreeg ik ze niet mee!
want je moest 16 zijn ..
weet iemand waar je ze kan kopen, zonder iets van leeftijdscontrole?

----------


## sietske763

pffffffffffffff liesstur, op ander laxeertopic heb je zoveel waarschuwingen gekregen!!!!!
luister nou!!!!!!aub!!!!!
en anders moet je hetzelf maar weten, als je jezelf kapot wil maken....

----------


## liesstur

ja ik heb ze nog nooit gebruikt,
en gewoon afvallen lukt niet.
ik wil gewoon wat anders proberen
als het niet lukt kap ik er dan wel weer mee.

----------


## sietske763

nou ja......ik reageer nu niet meer....
je wilt toch niet luisteren...
had anders genoeg tips voor je om af te vallen, maar die staan ook al op de 2 topics waar je post...
dus veel succes verder

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Liesstur,

Ik vraag me af waarom je niet luisterd naar alle waarschuwingen?? Vind je het soms een lekker idee dat straks je darmen niet meer functioneren? 
Overigens geef je aan dat 'gewoon' afvallen niet lukt, heb je het uberhaupt wel geprobeerd? Gewoon afvallen gaat ook niet binnen 1 dag, daar heb je meerdere maanden voor nodig om goed resultaat te boeken.. 

Overigens verlies je met laxeermiddelen alleen maar vocht.. vocht wat je lichaam nodig heeft! Je verliest met lax dus GEEN VET, van laxeermiddelen worden je darmen lui, die gaan minder functioneren, gevolg -> Meer vet dan dat je nu hebt  :Wink:  (als je dat uberhaupt al hebt, veel meiden hebben gewoon een verkeerd zelfbeeld van zichzelf) Wat is bijvoorbeeld je lengte en gewicht?

En sja, als je niet naar ons wilt luisteren, dan hoop ik dat alle winkeliers + apothekers zo verstandig zijn om dit niet te geven..

----------


## anoniempjee

vraagje...
hoi ik ben 13 jaar en ik heb zwaar overgewicht... ik ben 1 meter en 55 centimeter en ik weeg 69 kilo... nu wil ik graag afslank pillen want een gewoon diteet vind ik te moeilijk:S maar ik ben bang dat ik ze niet mee krijg en ik weet ook niet waar ik ze kan halen...
mag ik zo snel mogelijk antwoord?
ik zit hier namelijk al een tijdje me...

----------


## sietske763

heb hier weinig op te zeggen,
alleen; LEES DIT TOPIC EVEN TERUG!!
allemaal waarschuwingen voor stoma,s etc...........zegt dit je niet genoeg??!!!!

----------


## wiekeltje

Hoi meissie,

weet niet waarom je ze nodig hebt, maar heb wel zo mijn idee hierover. Begin er niet aan, je weet niet waar je uiteindelijk eindigt met deze troep. Heb ze zelf jaren gebruikt, dus ik weet wel degelijk waar ik over praat. Je maakt je lichaam kapot met deze troep. Als je ze echt nodig hebt, ga naar je huisarts en ga aub geen rare dingen doen.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Jeetje mina, ik lees echt met zoveel verbazing deze blog. Elke keer komt er een vraag over laxeermiddelen, en elke keer word er gezegt begin er niet aan. Wanneer gaan mensen nou eens hun verstand gebruiken en gewoon van dat rotzooi afblijven. Echt this gewoon puur onzin dat shit! Misschien val je er wel mee af maar zodra je stopt komt het er net zo hard weer aan! En wanneer je ze blijft slikken kom je op de duur in het ziekenhuis wil je dat soms, lekker in het ziekenhuis liggen aan een slangetje met voedsel?

Wil je afvallen mij best maar slik niet dit soort onzin. Ga naar een sportschool ofzo ga fitnessen, en als je overgewicht heb snap ik echt wel dat je wil afvallen maar niet met pillen alsjeblieft doe dat niet!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ga heerlijk sporten, is gezond en je valt er vanaf!

----------


## dikmeisjj

> Hooii...
> 
> 
> ik gebruik ze nu ook 2 dagen
> 
> ( ik merk er nog niks van maarja)
> 
> wat jij vroeg
> 
> ...




heei mokkje.
bij welke drogist heb jij dan die goedkope gekocht ? en in welke plaats want misschien zijn ze bij jou in de stad zo goedkoop en in die drogist maar bij mij niet en hoeveel ben jij der al van afgevallen en moest je naar de wc van kotsen of diarree en kreeg je ook diarre van 1 pil per dag dat wil ik gaan doen namelijk en heb jij der al een keer van gekotst

----------


## wiekeltje

Meiden, waar zijn jullie mee bezig. Ik heb ze ook gebruikt en ondervind er nu nog steeds, na 2 jaar geleden ermee te zijn gestopt, problemen van. Je darmen gaan kapot ervan en ik neem aan dat je niet over een tijdje met een stoma wilt lopen. Denk aub na en ga gewoon afvallen met gezond en vezelrijk eten en niet met die rotpillen. Ze maken je leven kapot

----------


## Flogiston

Afslankpillen zijn heel nuttig ...

... tenminste, als je bepaalde ernstige stofwisselingsziekten hebt.

Voor gezonde mensen zijn ze gevaarlijk. Er is al gezegd dat je je darmen ermee kapot maakt. Dat klopt. Maar je maakt ook de rest van je lichaam kapot.

Van afslankpillen raakt je darmflora in de war. Die darmflora is essentieel voor het binnenkrijgen van de juiste voedingsstoffen. Darmflora kapot? Dan mis je bepaalde voedingsstoffen. Dat gaat een paar maanden goed, misschien zelfs meer dan een jaar. Maar daarna gaat je lichaam eraan kapot. Heel langzaam, heel geleidelijk - maar onomkeerbaar.

Kortom: ben je te dik, werk dan aan de _oorzaak_, en doe niet aan symptoombestrijding!

----------


## LoveLuna

Hallo iedereen die het slikt of wil slikken.

ik wil ff tegen jullie zeggen doe het niet ik heb het een jaar geleden gedaan en wil ze nu nog steeds,
ben er aan verslaafd geraakt na een paar x had er een x 9 achter elkaar in denk tien minuten geslikt was in ziekenhuis beland.
je valt er niks van af je schiet er niks mee op ik zit nu onder begeleiding daarvoor voor me gewicht want vind mezelf nog steeds te dik.
ben 1,71cm en weeg 51 kilo vind mezelf te zwaar ik val nog steeds af ik ben alleen maar de hele dag moe en slap.
ik wil mezelf gwn aan gaan leren dat ik gwn goed ga eten en dan maar ga tennissen en hardlopen (wat ik vaak doe) maar ik eet alleen in avond,
eet elke dag zoizo drie x op een dag slik die kut pillen niet je gaat er aan kapot
dat wou ik ff tegen jullie zeggen

xx Luna

----------

